# Ipod Conversion Freeze and Video Freeze Error



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, I looked around and saw several mentions of this, but no in depth discussion or resolution.

I record several shows every week and watch them the next day on my iPod using my HD Tivo and Tivo desktop to convert (I have Vista). I never had the issue until last week when I upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.7. Afterwards, the video froze on the iPod when a local commercial came up (the audio continues). I've been watching the same shows from the same channel (History) for months now and never had the problem before.

So I uninstalled 2.6, ran the Cleaner, rebooted and then installed 2.6 again. Now, the same program hangs up during conversion at 21%. I tried another and it hung up at 37%. A third at 83%. The Tivo Converter (swirling disk) in the system tray continues to swirl, but the % just hangs at 83% (etc). And the laptop's fan stops running (indicating the processing has stopped). These are all hanging up at, what would seem, the parts of these recordings where the video froze up when I watched them before. But before I was at least able to convert the whole program before. Now I can't even do that. It would seem that now the TD Converter can't even convert recordings with this issue. I wish I noted which version of TD I had before I installed 2.7. I assume it was 2.6, but I'm not sure.

So what would seem to be the issue is that: 1) I could convert fine with no video freezing before I upgraded to 2.7. 2) With 2.7, I could convert fine but video froze. 3) Now, with 2.6 reinstalled, I can't even convert (and appears to hang up at the video freezing points).

Perhaps Comcast just started introducing local commericials that change their video output enough to goof up TD. But it's oddly coincidental that it started happening at the same time I upgraded to 2.7.

Any thoughts from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## esb1981 (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been having a similar problem. I just got Tivo Desktop Plus so I can transfer files to my new ipod, and I'm running 2.7. I've tried to convert 6 files, and only 2 of them converted 100&#37; -- the other 4 only made it through about the first 1/3 of the video. When I tested watching the shows in iTunes everything would go to black and video/audio would stop after about 15-20 minutes of an hour program. It's a good thing I tested them before I leave for a business trip next week - I would've really been ripped if I tried watching them on the plane and they didn't work.

If I purchase software, I expect it to work 100% of the time, not 33% of the time.

Anyone have fixes for this?


----------



## esb1981 (Dec 2, 2007)

Using VideoRedo to run a bitstream cleaner utility (or something like that) solves the problem. I am now able to transfer the shows to ipod. It is an extra step that takes about 12 minutes per hour of video. And VideoRedo will cost me another $50 after the trial period, and I'm not happy about that. Purchasing Desktop Plus should be sufficient to make this work.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

So you're saying buying VideoRedo AND Tivo Desktop Plus is necessary? I already have TD Plus. Thanks for the info. I may give that a shot. Though the reality is that we paid for TD Plus, so we shouldn't have to then buy another utility to do what TD Plus is supposed to do on its own.

I believe someone said the issue is due to a change in the source video's transmision format (or something like that) when the broadcast changes over to local commercials (which is consistant with where my videos were freezing). Since our issue only apppeared recently, I see two reasons here: 1) either Comcast recently introduced a new transmission format for local commercials and TD doesn't know how to handle it, 2) or TD Plus 2.7 introduced "something new" that's creating the problem and this "something new" hangs around even after uninstalling and cleaning for TD 2.7. I'll bet on #2 since I just started having he problem after installing 2.7. Either way, I'd hope the Tivo folks can fix it and issue a patch or update.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I would check out KMTTG. It relies heavily on third-party tools like mencoder, ffmpeg etc. and it may handle the stream changes better.


----------



## BOARshevik (Jan 25, 2002)

I've been having the same problem. I've noticed it only happens on standard def conversions. No problems with HD programs.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Gieseke, thanks for the KMTTG recomendation. It does work. I tried one epidode with TD and then with KMTTG. It didn't work with TD but it did with KMTTG. I think I still like TD better as it provides the episode name which is helpful when browsing on the iPod (KMTTG only provides the name of the show with no episode name). But this is a good workaround for the eps that don't transfer with TD. I still hope Tivo fixes TD.

BOARshevik, I don't typically record in HD for shows transferred to the iPod, but I'll try that next. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

UPDATE: 
BOARshevik, I think you're right. When transferring/converting HD programs with TD Plus, I don't appear to be getting the video freeze issue. I never recorded HD programs for iPod conversion only because I didn't want to waste the space on the iPod. However, I think I noticed that HD and non-HD programs, when converted for iPod, take up the same space (which makes sense since the iPod can't show HD). The conversion takes longer, but at least it works. Though lately my audio (which has always been out of sync with the show) is now out of sync by about 6-7 seconds. So there's a new mystery for me to solve...


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Would any of you mind PMing me with your contact information? We'd be very interested in getting a copy of the .tivo file(s) that resulted in this issue.


----------



## ppaone20 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks - I did not make the connection with the upgrade to 2.7 since the first shows I transferred after the upgrade happened to be HD. But, it is the same issue. Show works until a local commerical comes up on a cable channel. The audio continues, but the video stops. Since Satuday when I upgraded I have tranferred about 25 shows -no HD - and every one has had this problem.

I should add - the shows in question, I think, were all from History Channel & USA - I do not have Comcast though - I have optonline.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Pppaone20: so you did NOT have the issue prior to 2.7? Do you know/remember what version of TD you had before? I went back to 2.6 but it didn't solve the issue. For me, 2.7 produces fully converted files, but as you said, the video freezes and audio continues. I went back to 2.6 and that version gets stuck converting the files (at about the same place those commericals are at). I suspect I had 2.5 before I upgraded to 2.7.


----------



## ppaone20 (May 21, 2009)

kal said:


> Pppaone20: so you did NOT have the issue prior to 2.7? Do you know/remember what version of TD you had before? I went back to 2.6 but it didn't solve the issue. For me, 2.7 produces fully converted files, but as you said, the video freezes and audio continues. I went back to 2.6 and that version gets stuck converting the files (at about the same place those commericals are at). I suspect I had 2.5 before I upgraded to 2.7.


I had 2.6 - for quite a while... I did have a few cases where a video would transfer, convert w/o error and the length might show up as 33:00 for a one hour show. So, the length in Itunes or Ipod showed a shorter length. Here, the run time still lists the correct total run time. I have not had the patience to sit through all the audio to see if that stops shortly after the video freezes.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The part about video stopping at the point of a commercial is an important piece of data. We've had problems in the past with similar symptoms because of locally inserted ads.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Jerry,
Yes, that seems to be when it's happening. Specifically, I'm recording from the History Channel (non-HD). And it did appears that either the video freezing (TD 2.7) or conversation freezing (TD 2.6) are happening when a Comcast local business commercial comes on. Once, recently, I was able to convert an entire episode without problem. Upon watching it, I noticed there were no Comcast commercials during that particular episode. But the problem persists on broadcasts with local commericals.


----------



## ppaone20 (May 21, 2009)

Last night, I uninstalled 2.7 (no tivo clean) reinstalled 2.6.2 and the transfer / conversion works again on the same shows that froze under 2.7.

In case it helps, I am running Vista & this installation of 2.7 was a clean install on a new PC. I never had 2.6.2 on the computer before. And, I only had 2.7 on the computer for a few days...


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm. That approach did not work for me when I tried it.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got one volunteer so far but a few more would help move this along faster. If you can reproduce over this long weekend, please send me a private message and I'll give you instructions on how to get the video to me.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Jerry, I just reproduced it. Took a recording off of the History Chanel non-HD ("The Universe" - 1 hour). Used TD+ 2.6.2. Transfer went fine but the conversion froze up around 23&#37; (which is about 13 minutes into the show - I checked and there was a Comcast "local" commercial around that time). What's interesting is that in previous posts in this thread, it was recommended I record on the HD channel which supposedly doesn't have this problem. I did for a few days and indeed didn't have the problem. But recorded The Universe on History HD yesterday and it DID have the problem. Odd. The HD recording was only for 42 minutes (probably the station needed a less-than-one-hour broadcast filler) and this one transferred fine but conversion hung up at 28% (which is also about 12 minutes into the show where I also saw a Comcast "local" commercial). I'll private message you now to get you these .tivo files. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got examples from BOARshevik that have already allowed engineering to duplicate the issue but I would like more from kal, ppaone20, and davidmin. If I can get you three to submit examples per the instructions I sent you via PM, that should be plenty for us to work with.


----------



## lonedog93 (Jun 2, 2009)

Guys I just got Tivo and Desktop plus and have had the same problem that I have been working on for about a week now. If I could get this thing to work I would be happy, but have been unsuccessful. 

I have Cablevision IO service and am using XP as my operating system. I originally had TD 2.7 and had the same issue. I had been trying to load my recordings on my Zune and originally thought that it was a matter of the format that was the problem, but had the same issues with all formats. I called Tivo and they suggested that I remove 2.7 and load the 2.6.2, which I did but has not worked yet. When I originally transferred and converted the files using 2.7 it seemed as if it was only my hour-long shows, which I recorded off of channels such as Discovery and the Travel Channel. I recorded Jeopardy, which is a half hour show on ABC with no issues. However I recorded other half hour shows such on other networks such as TLC, Lifetime and a few others which I am not sure about because they were Tivo suggestions, but I know they were repeats shown on cable networks (not abc, nbc, cbs, etc.) and also had the same issues. I went back and checked just the transferred file to see if it would play on my laptop and it froze in the same spot with the audio continuing to play. However since the playback was on WMP I was able to "push through" the freeze by fast forwarding and the video resumed. I believe it still froze at other points in the recording but was still able to remedy it by "pushing through" that spot. When I reviewed the recording on my Tivo the recording seems to "blip" at the same point but playback does not stop. 

The other problem that I am having with 2.6.2 is it seems to be unable to do an Mpeg-4 conversion, which is not major since the Zune software recognizes other formats, but I still have the freezing issue. I also agree that if other software allows playback without issue TD should be equipped to do the same.


----------



## lonedog93 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been unable to fix the issue, but have reviewed a few of the shows that freeze and find that they also freeze when a commercial for Cablevision comes up. 

Going back to 2.6.2 didn't work, and I had a problem with the conversion freezing at certain percentages, which I assume is where the commercials are, that I didn't have with 2.7. Does anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## rickdoman (Jun 7, 2009)

I am having the same issue here - when attempting to convert an HD show to PSP format, the file will convert but the video will only work until right before the first commercial - the audio is converted OK for the whole show. I didn't piece it together until I read this thread but it definitely started occurring in the past 2-3 weeks when I upgraded to 2.7 

I tried installing 2.5 and 2.6 but the conversion would not work at all, even after first running the cleaning utility. I am about to try KMTTG in the hope that it works.


----------



## rickdoman (Jun 7, 2009)

rickdoman said:


> I am having the same issue here - when attempting to convert an HD show to PSP format, the file will convert but the video will only work until right before the first commercial - the audio is converted OK for the whole show. I didn't piece it together until I read this thread but it definitely started occurring in the past 2-3 weeks when I upgraded to 2.7
> 
> I tried installing 2.5 and 2.6 but the conversion would not work at all, even after first running the cleaning utility. I am about to try KMTTG in the hope that it works.


I got it to work a couple of different ways using other programs - here's my analysis
- The problem is definitely one of the commercials which is not in HD. I used another encoding program (PQ DVD to IPHONE) which lets me see the video as its being converted and it chokes when a specific commercial starts.
- VideoReDo's quickstream fix does NOT fix the problem
- If I cut out the problematic commercials entirely using VideoReDo, the encoding program no longer has any issues and can encode the whole show
- The third party encoders that KMTTG uses can actually encode the whole show INCLUDING the problematic commercial. Both ffmpeg and handbrake encoded the whole show without an issue.

This makes a whole lot of sense since I know I was recording and converting some shows without issues using 2.7 (like Fox's 24) but that's because their commercials were all in HD.

It's a shame that a free program like KMTTG works but not the paid official TIVO app.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

rickdoman said:


> It's a shame that a free program like KMTTG works but not the paid official TIVO app.


Not too surprising. There are literally hundreds of people contributing to ffmpeg and it is heavily used for MANY things. So bugs get caught and fixed faster. And a lot more formats are supported.

On the plus side, kmttg is so much nicer than Tivo Desktop, why not just use it instead?


----------



## rickdoman (Jun 7, 2009)

Yoav said:


> Not too surprising. There are literally hundreds of people contributing to ffmpeg and it is heavily used for MANY things. So bugs get caught and fixed faster. And a lot more formats are supported.
> 
> On the plus side, kmttg is so much nicer than Tivo Desktop, why not just use it instead?


Well, I would not call it "nicer". The GUI is pretty crappy and its still a little buggy (try setting different directories for your decrypted MPEG and Encode - the encode call doesn't work because the arguments that are passed to the encoder are incorrect!). But KMTTG is a whole lot more flexible and functional so I really might just drop the Tivo Desktop altogether.


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been using KMTTG and it did work. However, as of late, I've recorded a few shows, they've seemingly converted just fine. But when I drag them into iTunes, nothing happens. I get a "plus sign" on the converted file when I drag into iTunes (implying that it's a valid file), but iTunes doesn't update with the new episode. Anyone know which is the correct/prefferable conversion format to use in KMTTG for iPods? I'm speaking from memory here, but I think there are 3 or 4, like "ff low res", "ff hi res", "ipod", etc. Also, KMTTG doesn't encode the episode title. Is there a way to do that? Thanks.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys are using really old versions of kmttg, correct?


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like KMTTG v0.5n. I downloaded it about a month ago (or so).


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Time to update. There's been a new GUI for a couple months now...


EDIT: You have always been able to set different directories for the decoded files, cut files, and the encoded files with kmttg, even the old one that you're using.


----------



## NewsCat (Jul 29, 2009)

So it's now July 29 and I'm having this exact same issue. So Tivo hasn't issued a fix??


----------



## kal (Dec 27, 2007)

Not that I know of, unfortuneately.


----------



## edb58 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem and would love to find out the status of solving this problem.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The fix for this will require a new version of Desktop. I not have an ETA to provide as to when that will become available.


----------



## grgt1994 (Sep 5, 2009)

TiVoJerry:

I appreciate your attention and activity on this issue. Unfortunately it has been months now since this problem was identified. I am having the same issue, and find it simply unacceptable that your company continues to sell a broken product.

Please share an update and estimated time frame for a resolution.

Thank you.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Get a load of the new guy...


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

grgt1994, welcome to the forum. 

We at TiVo will not provide an ETA for any release until we're right on top of it. This is simply because we've done so in the past and then had to delay the release for a valid reason. Regardless of the reason, we were ripped for missing what the "deadline" we had posted. Posting the reason for the delay simply results in more negative postings. As such, giving even a rough estimate has proven to do more harm than good. 

I will try my best to post on this thread when the update does in fact release, but it's always possible someone will notice the update before I do so. This forum is filled with a bunch of sharp people who often beat me to the punch.


----------



## grgt1994 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the follow up TiVoJerry. The policy for update announcements is certainly understandable.

Still, it is frustrating as a customer to have purchased a broken product, especially when the company knows that it is broken. But I guess it helps to know that a fix for this issue is in the works.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep in mind that this particular issue is file-specific. Other files may work just fine, so it isn't as broken as this thread might make it seem. 

Unfortunately if your recordings are all from channels that cause this, it can seem worse.


----------



## grgt1994 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can suggest a quasi work around that seems do the trick in my case. It occurred to me to try a little experimentation, and I found that I am only experiencing this issue on certain HD programs. When I record the same programs on the SD channel and then transfer/convert, the resulting files are working fine so far.

It still would be nice to have the issue resolved for all channels/programming, but if you have the TiVo units and storage to record an extra SD recording too, you might have better luck working with the SD programming until this issue is officially resolved.

Hope this helps.


----------

